# PLe und trotzem einkanalig



## jora (23 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern auf der SPS-Messe und war überaus erstaunt, Wieland bietet eine Möglichkeit einkanalig sicher abzuschalten mit PLe.... Zu beginn gleich, ich will hier keine Produktwerbung machen sondern eine Bewertung den ihrer Interpretation, also ob man die Lösung mit gesundem Menschenverstand anwenden kann. Nach meinem Wissensstand ist/war es nicht möglich PLe mit einer einkanaligen Abschaltung zu erreichen! (Siehe Bild 5 DIN EN ISO 13849-1)
In den ihrem Produktprospekt schreiben die nur eine Montage an einem geschützten Ort, also z.B. Schaltschrank vor.
http://eshop.wieland-electric.com/p...s-Modul+SP-SDIO84-P1-K-A+DC+24V/R1.190.0030.0
In dem Hardware-Handbuch unter 4.5 letzter Punkt steht den ihre "Freigabe" für das einkanalige PLe...

Nachdem hier einige aktiv sind, die sich bei Weitem besser mit der ISO 13849 auskennen, würde ich gerne den ihre Kommentare hören. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Profilator (23 November 2011)

Tja .. wie so oft aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, einfach ein Bauteil mit der Angabe PLe.
Das ist an sich schon falsch bzw. irreführend, weil der PLe natürlich nur erreicht wird, wenn
etliche andere Bedingungen genauso erfüllt sind. Die werden aber verschwiegen, sodaß der
Eindruck entstehen kann, ich nehme dieses Bauteil, schließe da alle meine Aktoren an und 
habe dann ja PLe. Den KANN ich erreichen, sofern s.o. .... 

Ich habe den Eindruck, das wird von manchen - insbesondere den eher vertriebsnahen - 
Repräsentanten der Bauteilhersteller ganz gern gemacht. Aber ich kann mich da natürlich 
auch täuschen ?

Zur konkreten Frage:
Lt. 13849 muß die SRP/CS bis zum "leistungsschaltenden Element" betrachtet werden. Wenn
nun der DO dieser sicheren Baugruppe Dein leistungsschaltendes Element ist, also z.B. ein
24V= Motor an dem DO hängt, dann kann das durchaus sein, das damit PLe erreicht werden kann.

Wenn Dein leistungsschaltendes Element aber z.B. Schütze sind (für 400V Kreise) oder "normale"
Magnetventile, dann müssen dieses leistungsschaltenden Elemente sicherlich 2 - kanalig vorhanden
sein, schließlich ist zur Erreichung von PLe zumindset eine Kat. 3 erforderlich. Plus natürlich
Rückführung, die ganzen Forderungen an die Sicherheits-Software usw. die natürlich auch zu
erfüllen sind.

Bin mal gespannt wieweit meine "Thesen" hier Anklang finden ...., oder liege ich grundsätzlich falsch ?


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2011)

jora schrieb:


> In dem Hardware-Handbuch unter 4.5 letzter Punkt steht den ihre "Freigabe" für das einkanalige PLe...



also ich finde den Punkt 4.5 sehr "allgemein" formuliert...
bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen!

wenn man sich nicht ständig mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und
auch nicht Mitglied in diesem Forum ist, ist man schnell überfordert... 

da schließe ich mich selbst nicht aus!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 November 2011)

jora schrieb:


> In den ihrem Produktprospekt schreiben die nur eine Montage an einem geschützten Ort, also z.B. Schaltschrank vor.



Damit dürfte wohl gemeint sein, dass der nachgeschaltete Aktor (Spule Netzschütze, FU mit sicherem Halt) einkanalig angeschlossen werden darf.
Sprich: Es genügt, den "+" damit freizuschalten.

Die Einschränkung "geschützter Ort" bezieht sich auf den zulässigen Fehlerausschluß gegen Querschlüsse. Im Verdrahtungskanal des Schaltschranks darf man diesen Ausschluß machen.

Die Aussage ist so also nicht falsch. Der fehlende Hinweis darauf, dass man für PL e mit 2 in Reihe geschalteten und überwachten Netzschützen auslegen muss ist m.E. in Ordnung. Allerdings sollte der Verkäufer auf dem Messestand da etwas besser beraten...


----------



## hapr (24 November 2011)

Hallo,

nach meiner Meinung gibt es hier Verwirrung mit den Begriffen. Ich verwende ungern den Begriff Kanal. Er kann für die interne Verarbeitung (Redundanzkanal 1 und Redundanzkanal 2) oder als Ausgangskanal verwendet werden.

Der in diesem Zusammenhang gemeinte einkanalige Anschluss bezieht sich auf den Freigabepfad oder Freischaltpfad. Ein Aktor kann nur über ein Freischaltpfad gesteuert werden. Allerdings wird für die Sicherheitstechnik das Schalten mit 2 Schaltelementen ausgeführt (kann damit PL e sein). Diese zwei Schaltelemente werden dann durch 2 redundante Verarbeitungslogiken angesteuert. Die dürfen dann auch wieder in einem Gerät vorhanden sein.

Soweit ich die Dokumentation durchgeschaut habe, geht nicht eindeutig hervor, dass die Ausgangstreiber durch 2 redundante Schaltelemente pro Ausgangspfad bearbeitet werden. Es ist nur ein zusätzlicher Halbleiter zum Schalten für alle Ausgänge eingezeichnet. In anderen Schaltgeräten (gerade bei Relais Ausgängen) wird meistens klar dargestellt, das pro Schaltweg 2 Relaiskontakte verwendet werden.

Also, bei einem Freischaltweg ist PL e möglich. Aber es muss besonders der Querschluss beachtet werden.

Soweit von mir
Harald.


----------

